# anyone going to the oval office tonight?7-10



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

going to try and make it tonight .


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Wish I could but I'm in Atlanta.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Going to try to make it tonight........ :letsdrink


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll make my nightly appearance. I'm sure Mulatmayor will be there to.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Working graveyards :reallycrying


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Hopefully more will show up next week. Not but 3 of us showed up tonight unless you count Atwood who was there early then went home to get his wife and never showed back up. Atwood has a pass however since the kids are gone this week and he needed to check the quality of the sheets I suppose. Oh well hopefully I can see more people next week. By the way for the Pensacola folks, the Oval Office is only about 200 yards north of the Interstate on Avalon Blvd (exit 21) and we would love to have some of y'all. I can ask Al and Deb (the owners)to give the PFF crowd happy hour prices on the beer. Sorry, no whiskey but they have wine for the ladies if that helps. Great food and fellowship is all I can offer.


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

What time do yall go, i pass by there on my way home from work, will have to stop by next time to meet everybody...:toast


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

We usually get there around 18:00.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i hate i didn't show. i don't have any excuses other than just plain lazy after mowing.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I hear ya bob. Don't worry I think the few of us that were there were pretty tired. Hell I went home around 19:30.


----------

